# Kitchen Countertop Advice Needed



## kimg30 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm remodeling my kitchen and have looked at all of the countertop options.  I've realized that I'm not a granite person, but I'm leaning in that direction because it seems to be the most durable of the options.  It can take heat, you can't really stain it (like other surfaces), and it cleans up like new after every use.  I can't think of any other options that are as resistant.  I have kids who like to cook and I don't want to worry about my countertops, so I'd love to know if someone has a better suggestion.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 6, 2010)

I think you have it figured out!

Granite tile is a possibility also. Basic same durability as granite slabs but at much less cost.  Small grout lines may be considered a drawback but doesn't really present a major problem.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 7, 2010)

I also think you have it figured out.  What's your aversion to granite ?  You say you aren't a granite person ?  What do you mean by that ?  
There's also quartz material like Zodiac or Caesarstone, Silestone....  I think I have heard that it can stain tho'  it's not supposed to.  I guess it depends on the color you choose. 
I personally prefer granite, you can't match that beauty anywhere & every piece is different- unlike the quartz.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 11, 2010)

The two suggestions/advice on top of my post should answer your whole question pretty well.  Good luck on your new countertop.


----------



## Superpack (Jan 11, 2010)

I have soapstone it is naturally a softer stone and you will have scratching and chipping eventually, particularly if you have small children. The difference is that the scratches and dents vanish when you oil and you won't see them. My stone is so soft, every time I drop a can or a glass, I get a ding. My aim of a countertop was to age stylishly and look a hundred years old so it's all fine with me; all the scratches and dings add up to a beautiful patina that is exceptional to soapstone.

Best Regards,


----------



## Countertop Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

There are other products out there such as, Corian, Avonite, and Staron. These products are solid surfaces and not a stone product. If you like the constant look of a product I would suggest an engineered stone. (Cambria, Zodiaq, Caesarstone) Please check out my Signature to get an idea of the choices you have.


----------



## Petra design (Jan 19, 2010)

granite does stain and does not take heat like quartz does some even say granite leaks radon gas??. their other product cast concrete... look at some granite and quartz tops


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 19, 2010)

Petra- Where's your web site ?  All I get is a Go -Daddy site with lots of different sites for Petra Jordan..... ?


----------



## Petra design (Jan 19, 2010)

Petra Design Home, Cabinets, Custom Cabinetry, Home and Bath, Wood Cabinets, Kitchen Cabinets


----------



## granite-girl (Jun 11, 2010)

Countertops that are made of the same thing as kitchen sinks ?  

What kind of kitchen sinks?  Stainless Steel ?  Cast Iron ? Acryllic ?  Corian ?   

The most durable countertop surface out there is of course granite or a quartz.  Corian's or any other acryllic/poly blend solid surface is the only thing I can think of that has the sinks also, but that's pretty expensive .  Almost as much as granite, but not near as durable.
I'd price out granite just to see where it falls in your budget, especially if this is a house you plan to stay in for a while.  If it's totally out of your budget, there are a lot of nice looking laminates and they can be very durable too, you just have to watch hot things, knives, and certain items that might stain, like red wine or cool-aid.
Good Luck


----------



## granite-girl (Jul 1, 2010)

What did you decide ? Here's a few paragraphs from a consumer reports article
: 





> Granite remains the biggest seller, having accounted for 56 percent of kitchen-countertop sales in the past year, according to the NPD Group, a market-research company. Quartz (Caesarstone and Silestone) and laminate (Formica), each with 13 percent of the countertop market, trail granite in popularity, followed closely by solid surfacing (DuPont Corian).
> 
> Granite earned its spot as the most popular counter courtesy of its good looks and durability. Indeed, in our countertop tests, granite was the only stone that could resist heat, scratches, and, when properly sealed, stains.



That's good enough for me..... And it is so beautiful!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with what many have posted above. While granite is definitely an awsome way to go with some of it having some very beautiful, dramatic movement, a quartz countertop is going to be the most maintance free. Now that being said, it's appearance is pretty consistant so from an aesthetic point of view, it's perfect for a very streamlined look  or it also inables you do do some really dramatic things with your backsplash tile since the countertop is static in appearance


----------



## ChrisVanities (Aug 6, 2010)

I have also installed granite countertops because of the strength and durability. I have seen some other countertops that I really like more than the granite, but I'm sure they will not be nearly as durable and will cost you double the amount if you have to replace them in a few years time.


----------



## rnddude (Oct 19, 2010)

I did concrete, which is not for the faint of heart. It has been pretty low maintenance, but hairline cracks are almost a guarantee, unless you pour very thick, which requires substantial cabinets to support the extra weight. You can check out this site for a gallery of photos.....Concrete Exchange - Cheng Concrete Countertops - Design Gallery, Training, DIY Products, Contractors


----------



## rnddude (Nov 15, 2010)

OK, here is a photo that shows my concrete countertops on both sides of the range and also in the right-hand side of the photo...


----------



## gmicken (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't use Formica Solid Surface. As a Contractor, I get the same questions from customers. I like sealed granite. I just remodeled my kitchen and my wife wanted Formica Solid Surface. Its not much cheaper than granite, she wanted the sink and top connected so there is not a grove to clean. $3,800.00 later and 6 months of use, the top is so scratched it drives me crazy. A cardboard box will scratch it. if you slide anything but a smooth bottom glass, it will scratch. All of the kids are grown and gone. Also if you put anything on it from the stove, it will melt. Save your self the headache and go stone.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen people use regular, high quality floor tiling as counter top. it's extremely durable 7 so many different options available!


----------



## Marble_com (Jan 20, 2011)

kimg30 said:


> I'm remodeling my kitchen and have looked at all of the countertop options.  I've realized that I'm not a granite person, but I'm leaning in that direction because it seems to be the most durable of the options.  It can take heat, you can't really stain it (like other surfaces), and it cleans up like new after every use.  I can't think of any other options that are as resistant.  I have kids who like to cook and I don't want to worry about my countertops, so I'd love to know if someone has a better suggestion.



Kimg30, you must let us know why do you feel like you're not a granite person! Is it the fear of maintenance? Or you just don't like the look of granite? 

If it's the fear of maintenance, fear no more as granite does not require alot of maintenance, all you have to do is reseal the stone every few years to keep it stain resistant, and that's easy as 1...2...3. You just apply sealer, let it sit on the stone for the required time and soak in(directions on bottle) and wipe off the excess. That's it! As for the rest, granite does not scratch, is stain resistant, naturally antibacterial, and structurally sound. It's natures beauty so I hope you will give it a chance!


----------



## joecaption (Jan 21, 2011)

To the last poster, it's best if you go back and post your own post and not add to someone elses. It gets to confusing talking to two people at the same time.
Go to Home Depot and look at the new formica countertops there starting to carry that look just like granite and even have a Roman Ogee front edge to them, not the old cheap looking preformed ones.


----------



## rnddude (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Joe, (song pops into my head as I type, but I digress), what marble_com did is extremely common on forums, quoting a prior thread and commenting. That's why they have the "quote" button. I don't find it distracting at all, quite the contrary, it lets me know specifically what he/she is commenting on in another posting, without having to go back in the thread and figure out who you are commenting on...such as "to the last poster....".


----------



## Misty00 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you have children, you might be interested to know that Silestone is made with anti-microbial protection which makes it germ, stain, and odor resistant.


----------



## TTSurgeon (Feb 28, 2012)

Can someone attest to the real need for "sealing" granite countertops?  I'm in the process of remodeling my kitchen and I'm down to Icestone and Granite.  I prefer the low maintenance part.  I also have a vacation home that I just bought and I believe it is granite I've got on there.  But there's a lot of fissures and marks that I cannot clean off.  If these are stains, how do you get rid of them on granite?


----------



## analjub (Jul 12, 2012)

Dont use Corian Dupont! I have it and it cracked twice!


----------

